# Ask a Biologist - Dr. Molly Cummings and O. pumilio



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

An interview with Dr. Molly Cummings (University of Texas) who studies evolution in O. pumilio from the Bocas del Toro region of Panama. 

Poison Dart Frogs | ASU - Ask A Biologist


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Here is a direct link to the discussion for anyone weary of the download mp3 part (really isn't a download but the word does have somewhat of a negative vibe)

http://askabiologist.asu.edu/sites/default/files/ask_a_biologist_vol_068.mp3


----------

